# Look vs. Time



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Idle curiosity. Any thoughts?


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

rcnute said:


> Idle curiosity. Any thoughts?


Both make really nice bikes. The companies are almost next to each other, and have a lot of shared history. I'm just not crazy about TIME's integrated seatpost/seattube thingie. Both sell quite a bit to grassroots racer types, so their frames are sturdy and have great finish. Well, except for some older models with flaky stickers. But this has improved significantly in the past few years.


----------

